# HELP!!



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Help someone!! Buttercup had this long piece of egg shell stuck in her vent. I took it out but her crop is still full from the night. She also had this weird cracked coloured egg in the ground. She








seems alright now but she’s not that active and not feeling well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How hard would it be for you to get oyster shell to offer them on the side? Or you can try Tums antacid. Supposedly it has calcium in it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How hard would it be for you to get oyster shell to offer them on the side? Or you can try Tums antacid. Supposedly it has calcium in it.


I have some oyster shells left I got it last year I have a few left.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You're hen is very lucky to have discharged the soft shell and its contents. Otherwise you would eventually be looking at a major bacterial infection that cant be treated.
If you run out of crushed oyster shells, you can always save the eggshells (after breakfast.) Then boil or bake them and let them cool. Then crush the shells into tiny edible bits and feed them back to your hens mixed in their feed.

Another thing to consider is adding Vitamin D into their feed, it will help with calcium absorption.

If all this fails, then there might be a reproductive issue in the oviduct and there's nothing that can be done.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> You're hen is very lucky to have discharged the soft shell and its contents. Otherwise you would eventually be looking at a major bacterial infection that cant be treated.
> If you run out of crushed oyster shells, you can always save the eggshells (after breakfast.) Then boil or bake them and let them cool. Then crush the shells into tiny edible bits and feed them back to your hens mixed in their feed.
> 
> Another thing to consider is adding Vitamin D into their feed, it will help with calcium absorption.
> ...


Oh that’s lucky. She seems to be back to normal.. how do I add vitamin D


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you get the D3 in a liquid capsule you can squirt it on a treat or directly in her mouth. The reason for the D3 is to help her absorb the calcium into her system.

Has she molted?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you get the D3 in a liquid capsule you can squirt it on a treat or directly in her mouth. The reason for the D3 is to help her absorb the calcium into her system.
> 
> Has she molted?


She’s almost done moulting and I have vitamin D pills not liquid


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's probably the reason for the messed up egg. She might do it again. 

Is there any kind of moist treat she likes that you can crush the pill and mix it into?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's probably the reason for the messed up egg. She might do it again.
> 
> Is there any kind of moist treat she likes that you can crush the pill and mix it into?


Yeah like I can put water and mix in her feed. I don’t know if I have the right pill


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or cooked Oatmeal with a little sugar.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Help someone!! Buttercup had this long piece of egg shell stuck in her vent. I took it out but her crop is still full from the night. She also had this weird cracked coloured egg in the ground. She
> View attachment 43117
> 
> seems alright now but she’s not that active and not feeling well.
> ...


I don't know anymore. I just don't. I can't tell what I up with ur chickens!!!! Why r they getting sick??!!!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Or cooked Oatmeal with a little sugar.


oooooh I love Oatmeal with sugar


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I don't know anymore. I just don't. I can't tell what I up with ur chickens!!!! Why r they getting sick??!!!


Idk


----------

